# A great culinary tool



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

There is a hand held meat tenderizer made by Jaccard that is a must have for people that cook wild game. It does not poke holes, it has very slender sainless steel blades that make small slices in the meat. These slices not only tenderize the meat tremendously they allow seasonings or marinades to permeate the meat nicely.You can cut your meat with a fork when you use this tool. I use it on goose breasts,venison roasts,venison steaks,any meat that may be tough. You can buy this tool at Cabelas. They are not cheap but it is well made will last for years. You will be amazed by the difference in your meat.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh. I thought this was going to be a thread about Bobby Flay. He's a tool if I've ever seen one.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Burly1 said:


> Oh. I thought this was going to be a thread about Bobby Flay. He's a tool if I've ever seen one.


You been watching the cooking channel 8)


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Oh. I thought this was going to be a thread about Bobby Flay. He's a tool if I've ever seen one.


God dang I have to disagree with you on that one. Sure, he is cocky, but the man has some decent shows. At least he knows how to use a grill once in a while.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I kinda like watching rachel ray. sometimes for the cooking sometimes for the tight sweaters dd:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I also watch the Food Network......love Alton Brown.I have tried many of his methods.

Also I watch Diners, Drive-in,and Dives.....Love Guy Fieri


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> I kinda like watching rachel ray. sometimes for the cooking sometimes for the tight sweaters dd:


 :lol: .............I'm kinda fond of Giada De Laurentiis. But Rachel will do in a pinch.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I am giving the tenderizer a shot.

They are on sale here:

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/jaccard.htm?SKU=4529&src=Froogle&cam=Products&kw=4529


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting that..........I'll be able to try one it in 2-5 days.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I tried the Jaccard tenderizer on some mallard breasts.

I give it an A+

All the marketing claims are actually true for this product. It made the meat very tender. Also, marinating after tenderizing allows the marinade to saturate so much more of the meat than normal marinating.

All around good stuff.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, my first experience with this was pretty good. I tried it on a sirloin. It was the most tender sirloin I ever had. The only drawback with the steak was it flattened it out pretty good, but it was still a damn good sirloin. Can't wait to try it on some marinated duck breast.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Forgot I had this thing until last night. Used it on a thick cut porkchop and all I can say is, AMAZING. You really got to punch the heck out of the meat. I used it about 2x more on the chop than the steak, and it made a world of difference.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ok these testamonials are convincing me...

i'm gonna need to get one now..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am gonna order one too - yall got to me.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I don't think you will be disappointed.........I think Old Hunter should be getting commission off this.


----------

